# 12 months old Male Nero



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

Hi guys, all opinions are welcome whether Good or Bad, Thank you
12 Months old Male


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

robk said:


> Great looking dog!



Thank you ? ,, I can't understand why there isn't much replies


----------



## MarilynAshley (May 22, 2013)

What a handsome looking boy!! I hope my puppy turns out as handsome as him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very handsome boy, they are gonna want to see his feet better. I don't critique but he is a looker


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pretty dog. West German Show line? 

He may not be done growing yet. Is he still intact? Are you planning on showing him? 

His head is nice, masculine, large, large ears (he may grow into them Yet.) I like large ears. 

His color is good, deep pigment, eyes are dark.

Maybe it is just his age, but it seems he lacks bone, and the front feet seem a little sloppy. 

I like his top line and tail set, though it is pretty long and a little hooked I think. 

I wonder if he is going to fill out more in the neck and chest area. 

Overall, he's a nice boy. It will be interesting to see how he looks at two and three.


----------



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

selzer said:


> Pretty dog. West German Show line?
> 
> He may not be done growing yet. Is he still intact? Are you planning on showing him?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the detailed critique  , He is from Slovakia (Eastern Europe), he is intact, not planning to show him or anything he is my pet & best friend, Physically I think he is still young , I agree he lacks bone and needs to fill out, since he is still young I'm hoping that he will get there eventually, Thanks a lot again


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great looking dog.
Feet look east-west.
Flat withers with back higher that withers
Nice coloring. Nice head.
Could use a little more bone and depth of body.
He's not perfect, I think you should give him to me.


----------



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> Great looking dog.
> Feet look east-west.
> Flat withers with back higher that withers
> Nice coloring. Nice head.
> ...


Hahaha , Thanks alot for your feedback, yeah i just noticed that his back's top end is higher than the withers, is that a good Characteristic or not ? , Thanks again.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Working or show, I think the top line is one of the better ones I have seen. In the last picture, it looks like the top levels a bit by the whithers and then comes up slightly, and there is a tiny change of directions in the back. It is certainly not roached with a significant break in the back. He has good expression too. I think he is a promising young dog, at least in looks. 

What training do you plan to do with him?


----------



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

selzer said:


> Working or show, I think the top line is one of the better ones I have seen. In the last picture, it looks like the top levels a bit by the whithers and then comes up slightly, and there is a tiny change of directions in the back. It is certainly not roached with a significant break in the back. He has good expression too. I think he is a promising young dog, at least in looks.
> 
> What training do you plan to do with him?


Thank you for the feedback  , He's done with basic obedience, currently im working on his drive, And hopefully in the near future Schutzhund.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! You are well on your way to having an excellent pet. I think a dog makes a house a home. (For me it has to be a GSD.) A dog with good manners is so much easier, especially when you have guests. A pretty GSD ensures you will always have plenty of pictures of your home, LOL!


----------

